# Problème de partition Boot Camp suite à une réinstallation de Windows 7 sur mon MacBook Pro mid 2010



## Kifran (29 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai parcouru ce forum pendant plusieurs heures et j'ai tenté plusieurs manipulations sans succès donc je vous sollicite pour m'aider dans ma démarche.
J'avais installé Windows 7 sur mon MacBook Pro mid 2010 Yosemite il y a deux ans.
La semaine dernière sans raison Windows 7 a commencé a planté et ne boot plus. Du coup j'ai tenté une réinstallation en supprimant la partition sur Boot Camp mais cela n'a pas fonctionné...
Pire je n'arrive pas à recréer la partition, Boot Camp m'indique qu'une erreur ne lui permet pas de le faire.

MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ Diskutil list

/dev/disk0

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.6 GB    disk1

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              15.6 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk2

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            GSP1RMCHPFRER_FR_DVD   *2.5 GB     disk2

MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ 

J'ai tenté plusieurs manie en lisant les posts sur ce forum du coup je n'ai plus de corestorage.
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ diskutil cs list

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

J'ai vu que je n'étais pas le seul dans cette galère... Si vous pouviez me sortir de cette impasse je vous serais extrêmement reconnaissant.

Merci,
Franck


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour *Kifran
*
Ton disque d'une capacité de *320 Go* --> est configuré en 3 partitions : *0,2 Go* + *319,2 Go* + *0,6 Go* = *320 Go*. On en déduit qu'il n'y a pas d'espace libre notable hors partition.

Pour effectuer un partitionnement permettant de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* --> c'est la partition-Système n°2 (*319,2 Go*) qui est la donneuse d'espace. Pourquoi l'Assistant BootCamp ne parvient-il pas à effectuer ce repartitionnement > simple a priori du fait que la partition-Système est de type *Apple_HFS* standard --> càd. doit receler un système de fichiers (générateur du volume *Macintosh HD*) classique = de format *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) ?

On peut conjecturer plusieurs raisons : *a)* il n'y aurait pas assez d'espace disponible dans le volume *Macintosh HD* > *b)* le système de fichiers serait un *hfs+* non journalisé (la journalisation est une condition _sine qua non_ de la possibilité d'un partitionnement) > *c)* le système de fichiers *jhfs+* recèlerait des erreurs (une intégrité du système de fichiers de la partition donneuse d'espace est une condition _sine qua non_ d'un partitionnement).

Afin de mettre à l'épreuve expérimentale ces conjectures > passe les commmandes (copier-coller ; une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil info disk0s2
df -H /Volumes/Mac*
diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
```


la 1ère affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume --> on saura si la journalisation est activée

la 2è mesure l'occupation du volume --> on saura combien il y a d'espace disponible dans le volume

la 3è vérifie le système de fichiers du volume --> on saura s'il recèle ou non des erreurs

Poste ces tableaux ici en copier-coller > mais *attention !* > opère ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Kifran (30 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour macomaniac, merci de venir à mon secours et de me donner ces explications sur ma situation.

Voici le copier coller des résultats obtenus :


```
Last login: Sun Sep 30 07:42:25 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ diskutil info disk0s2
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Part of Whole:            disk0
   Device / Media Name:      Macintosh HD

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD

   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /

   File System Personality:  Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                  Journal size 24576 KB at offset 0x94d000
   Owners:                   Enabled

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   OS Can Be Installed:      Yes
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              3595A994-94F1-34C1-81E3-1EE4ED1C21B4
   Disk / Partition UUID:    00001FAA-2A7F-0000-7075-0000FE720000

   Total Size:               319.2 GB (319213174784 Bytes) (exactly 623463232 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        297.6 GB (297590902784 Bytes) (exactly 581232232 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No
   Ejectable:                No

   Whole:                    No
   Internal:                 Yes
   Solid State:              No
```


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ df -H /Volumes/Mac*
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   319G    21G   298G     7% 5278929 72653973    7%   /
```


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ diskutil verifyVolume disk0s2
Started file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
```

Merci d'avance pour ton aide précieuse,
Franck


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2018)

Les informations que tu as postées n'éclairent pas notre lanterne --> car elle ne révèlent aucune anomalie :


le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume est bien journalisé > l'occupation du volume n'est que de *21 Go* (pour *298 Go* d'espace disponible) > enfin il n'y a aucune erreur dans le système de fichiers 

En résumé : toutes les conjectures que j'avais formulées sont démenties --> il n'y a aucune bonne raison pour laquelle un repartitionnement (non destructeur) du volume de démarrage se trouverait bloqué.

Alors on va faire un test pratique : passe la commande (copier-coller) -->

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit la partition de *Macintosh HD* à *200 Go* et crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* d'environ *120 Go*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Kifran (30 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac,
j'ai passé la commande malheureusement, cela n'a pas abouti...
En espérant que tu trouves une solution.


```
mbp-de-mac:~ macbooklaeti$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Error: -69827: The partition cannot be resized
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2018)

La raison pour laquelle la partition ne peut pas être redimensionnée n'est pas détaillée. Elle ne provient d'aucune erreur qui ait été relevée.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyDisk disk0
```


qui vérifie la table de partition *GUID* de l'en-tête du disque

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Kifran (30 Septembre 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide.
Ci-joint le retour suite à la commande :

```
mbp-de-mac:~ macbooklaeti$ diskutil verifyDisk disk0
Started partition map verification on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking booter partition disk0s5
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
Problems were found with the partition map which might prevent booting
Error: -69846: Unrecognized file system
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2018)

Eurêka ! --> je n'avais pas identifié le problème. Tu sais pourquoi ? --> parce que tu avais posté le tableau initial des disques en copier-coller brut (sans utiliser une fenêtre de code) > et que je n'arrive pas à lire (= au sens de comprendre ce que je lis) avec des affichages bruts.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste bien le tableau des disques dans une fenêtre de code.


----------



## Kifran (30 Septembre 2018)

Voilà, j'espère que c'est récupérable...

```
mbp-de-mac:~ macbooklaeti$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            200.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         119.2 GB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2018)

Voici l'erreur -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s5
```


la partition de secours a le bon type = *Apple_Boot* > mais il lui manque un volume *Recovery HD*. 

Comme les index des partitions *3* et *4* sont intervertis (*disk0s5* pour la partition de secours & *disk0s4* pour la partition dédiée à Windows - qui n'a pas non plus de volume) --> je te conseille de redémarrer une fois > puis ta session réouverte > de repasser un :

```
diskutil list
```


et de reposter le nouveau tableau

Les index de partitions seront réalignés. Je verrai si un volume *Recovery HD* est alors redéfini ou non sur la partition de secours.


----------



## Kifran (30 Septembre 2018)

Bon j'ai redémarré, et passé la commande :
voici ce que j'obtiens :

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            200.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         119.2 GB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2018)

Alors il faut restaurer la partition de secours pour qu'elle ait l'air d'une vraie (ce qui n'est pas actuellement le cas).

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk0s3
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande injecte dans la partition un système de fichiers *jhfs+* > définissant un volume intitulé *Recovery HD*. Elle est susceptible d'avorter pour diverses raisons.

Poste l'affichage retourné qui en dira davantage...


----------



## Kifran (30 Septembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup.
Voilà ce qu'il en ressort :

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk0s3
Password:
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2018)

La commande est passée. Alors on va s'amuser un peu -->

- passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil mount disk0s3
diskutil list
```


la 1ère monte un volume *Recovery HD* sur la partition *disk0s3*

la 2è affiche le nouveau tableau des disques

Poste les affichages retournés.


----------



## Kifran (30 Septembre 2018)

Merci, j'exécute 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ diskutil mount disk0s3
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 mounted
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            200.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         119.2 GB   disk0s4
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2018)

Tu as vu ? -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


tu as une partition de secours qui a l'air vrai. En fait > le volume *Recovery HD* est vide (comme un œuf grugé par la belette) : il ne contient aucun volume de secours démarrable. Nonobstant cette lacune > la partition est formellement fonctionnelle : elle permet de nouveau les repartitionnements.

Pour nous en assurer > passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


la 1ère démonte le volume *Recovery HD* qui avait été monté

la 2è supprime la partition n°*4* (destinée à Windows) - non fonctionnelle car dépourvue de volume

la 3è récupère son espace à la partition-Système n°*2* et à son volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 3è.


----------



## Kifran (30 Septembre 2018)

Alors j'ai passé les deux première commandes et une erreur est apparue, je passe la troisième ?

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ diskutil umount force disk0s3
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 force-unmounted
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
Started erase on disk0s4
Unmounting disk
Error: 2: POSIX reports: No such file or directory
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2018)

Le message dit qu'il n'y a pas de partition *disk0s4* : bizarre --> j'en vois bien une dans le tableau.


passe la 3è commande pour voir et poste son retour...


----------



## Kifran (30 Septembre 2018)

C'est fait 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking catalog file
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
MacBook-Pro-de-Mac:~ macbooklaeti$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2018)

La récupération d'espace-disque à la partition n°*2* est effective : de *200 Go* => à *319,2 Go*. Donc la partition de secours restaurée est fonctionnelle.


le message d'erreur sur la commande n° *2* de suppression de la partition de queue de disque --> est en fait l'effet d'un bogue. Il y a d'abord suppression effective de la partition (la preuve : la récupération de son espace) > puis il se produit une espèce de boucle dans la commande *diskutil* qui réadresse la partition et... ne la trouve plus. Donc le *no such file* etc. n'a pas une valeur a priori (partition pas trouvée donc pas supprimée) > mais une valeur a posteriori (partition supprimée donc plus trouvée).

la fonctionnalité formelle de la partition de secours restaurée fait que tu peux tenter de nouveau un partitionnement via l'Assistant BootCamp pour réinstaller Windows-7.

pour recharger le volume *Recovery HD* actuel d'un dossier contenant un OS de secours démarrable (bien utile à l'occasion) --> connecte-toi à ton compte à l'AppStore > regarde à l'onglet "*Achats*" si tu as un *OS X Yosemite* téléchargeable. Si c'est le cas > tu télécharges l'installateur et tu déclenches à la fin l'installation à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* démarré. Le Logiciel-Système sera restauré > ton compte non touché (ni les applications tierces) > mais en 1ère instance > le volume *Recovery HD* sera restauré du contenu de l'OS de secours qui lui manque.


----------

